
Papers on Convolutional Neural Networks Every Data Scientist Should Read - TakakiTohno
https://lionbridge.ai/articles/5-papers-on-cnns-every-data-scientist-should-read/
======
p1esk
Wow, this is a completely random list of 5 papers that mention convnets. Most
likely generated for SEO purposes by some bad algorithm. The whole website
looks like a domain parking page. Shady.

